# tuteo



## SonJon

Estoy traduciendo una novela en la cual una mujer estadounidense de 26 anos se encuentra por primera vez con una joven vasca de unos 19 anos. La norteamericana esta en Vascongadas para hacer unas investigaciones para la tesis doctoral, pero todavia no se sabe lo que hace en la vida la joven vasca, aunque es obvio que la norteamericana le lleva unos cuantos anos de edad.  En mi traduccion la norteamericana tutea a la vasca, pero la vasca le contesta en tercera persona.  Que opinan ustedes?  Ah, y otra cosa... la vasca vive en una aldea muy pequena, y por lo tanto no es probable que tenga trabajo "importante."  O sea, no solo hay una diferencia de edad entre las dos mujeres, sino tambien una diferencia profesional.  (Mas tarde en la novela se hacen amigas y las dos se tutean.  Vale?)


----------



## Prima Facie

Si la muchacha vive en una pequeña aldea del País Vasco, es probable que hasta trate de "usted" a sus padres. Si bien no es un uso común, es cierto que no tantos años atrás, los jóvenes trataban de usted a sus padres y abuelos (aún hoy en día en ciertos pueblos se hace).


----------



## nand-o

SonJon said:


> Estoy traduciendo una novela en la cual una mujer estadounidense de 26 anos se encuentra por primera vez con una joven vasca de unos 19 anos. La norteamericana esta en Vascongadas para hacer unas investigaciones para la tesis doctoral, pero todavia no se sabe lo que hace en la vida la joven vasca, aunque es obvio que la norteamericana le lleva unos cuantos anos de edad.  En mi traduccion la norteamericana tutea a la vasca, pero la vasca le contesta en tercera persona.  Que opinan ustedes?  Ah, y otra cosa... la vasca vive en una aldea muy pequena, y por lo tanto no es probable que tenga un trabajo "importante."  O sea, no solo hay una diferencia de edad entre las dos mujeres, sino tambien una diferencia profesional.  (Mas tarde en la novela se hacen amigas y las dos se tutean.  Vale?)


Hola:
¿26 años una y 19 la otra? y ¿El País Vasco? Ambas se tutean. 
Con 40 años una y 19 la otra, es posible que tu planteamiento fuese correcto, pero con 26 y 19, lo veo difícil. 
La diferencia profesional, si no es directa (jefe-empleado) es irrelevante.

Un saludo.


----------



## Prima Facie

Una pregunta, ¿en qué tiempo se desarrolla la novela? ¿En el actual?


----------



## Prima Facie

Nand-o, que en La Rioja, de donde yo soy, gente de mi edad sigue tratando de "usted" a sus abuelos...en pleno siglo XXI


----------



## nand-o

Prima Facie said:


> Nand-o, que en La Rioja, de donde yo soy, gente de mi edad sigue tratando de "usted" a sus abuelos...en pleno siglo XXI


Muy cierto, estimado "vecino", lo mismo para Aragón, Navarra y el corredor del Ebro en general. Incluso (y al igual que los británicos) seguimos usando la forma de plural de primera persona con toda la gente de edad avanzada.

- ¿Y qué? ¿Cómo estamos hoy? ¿Hemos ido ya a la compra?

Pero, con una chica de 26 se me hace difícil imaginarlo. Una parte del programa "Vaya Semanita" (Youtube) se desarrolla en el entorno rural vasco, intenta buscar algún "usted" entre personas de menos de 40. "El Jonan de Baraka" no parece muy dado. 

Saludos


----------



## SonJon

Muchas gracias a todos.  Nand-o, para contestar a tu pregunta, la novela se desarrolla en el tiempo actual.  Parece que Prima Facie tambien esta de acuerdo contigo.  Entonces, sigo usando "usted" en el caso de la vasca, y el tuteo en las respuestas de la norteamericana?  (Gracias por la correccion tambien.  Me encanta esta website!)
Saludos.


----------



## nand-o

SonJon said:


> Entonces, sigo usando "usted" en el caso de la vasca, y el tuteo en las respuestas de la norteamericana?
> Saludos.


¡Qué no!  Las dos hablan con el "tú". 
Saludos


----------



## SonJon

De acuerdo, nand-o.  Manos al trabajo.  Lo cambiare al tuteo entre las dos jovenes.  Pero me has ayudado mucho tambien, Prima Facie, porque en la novela hay una monja bastante avanzada de edad y una mesonera anciana, a las cuales las jovenes trataran de "usted."  Perfecto!  Y mil gracias.


----------



## SonJon

Dos preguntitas mas... 

1. La monja y la mesonera, ambas muy avanzadas de edad, tutean ellas desde el principio a la joven norteamericana de 26 anos?  

2. Mas tarde cuando trabe la joven una amistad con la monja, se tutean las dos?

Muchas gracias de antemano, sois muy amables


----------



## Prima Facie

Yo no tutearía a una monja ni a nadie de avanzada edad.


----------



## SonJon

Gracias, Prima Facie.  Y las personas de avanzada edad, tutearian a la joven de 26 anos automaticamente desde el principio, o solo despues de conocerla o despues de tramar una amistad con ella?


----------



## Prima Facie

Pues no creo que haya una generalidad que pueda aplicarse. Yo creo que sí que la tutearían, salvo que sean tamibén de alguna aldea de un pueblo perdido o que sea en una época bastante anterior a la que nos encontramos, en cuyo caso, quizás también la tratarían de "usted".


----------



## nand-o

SonJon said:


> Dos preguntitas mas...
> 
> 1. La monja y la mesonera, ambas muy avanzadas de edad, tutean ellas desde el principio a la joven norteamericana de 26 anos?
> 
> 2. Mas tarde cuando trabe la joven una amistad con la monja, se tutean las dos?
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano, sois muy amables



Hola:
Verás, la forma de dirigirse a las personas estuvo perfectamente regulada hasta los años ochenta. Posición social, edad y sexo marcaban la forma de hablar (y no solo a través del "tú" y el "usted").

Pero esos códigos de comunicación se han derrumbado. Mucha gente de más de 45 años habla de una determinada manera mientras que la gente de menos de 25 habla de otra. Y los que estamos entre los 25 y los 45 dudamos continuamente sobre como debemos dirigirnos a alguien.

La monja y la mesonera, ambas de edad avanzada: 
- La mesonera posiblemente* no *tuteará nunca a la monja. Y probablemente la llame "madre" o "hermana" (según la orden religiosa a la que pertenezca) cuando se dirija a ella.
- La monja es probable que trate de tú a la mesonera, pero también la puede tratar de usted (según el grado de aprecio y confianza)

La joven americana y las otras dos mujeres:
- La joven americana tratará de usted, *siempre, *a la monja de edad avanzada*. 
- *La joven americana tratará de usted a la mesonera (al principio) y quizá más adelante pueda tratarla de tú.
- La monja y la mesonera tratarán de usted a la joven americana (una desconocida y extranjera) y cuando se hagan amigas lo harán de tú.

Espero que te sirva como orientación.


----------



## SonJon

Muchas gracias, Prima Facie.  El que no haya generalidad que se aplique hace que sea mas dificil el trabajo de la pobre traductora, sobre todo como hago algo que no se suele hacer, y es que traduzco desde la lengua materna al idioma menos conocido.  Ay!

Mil gracias, nand-o.   Me has ayudado muchisimo con tu explicacion tan clara y bien enfocada.  Es cierto que en todas partes del mundo han cambiado mucho los modales, y siguen cambiandose.  Pero seguro que si sigo tus consejos no me extraviare del camino.  Ave atque vale, y muchisimas gracias otra vez mas.


----------



## Prima Facie

Uf, para mí eso es un riesgo. Salvo en traducción técnica, yo sólo traduzco a lengua materna, no hago inversas.

Nand-o, eres un fenómeno :-D


----------



## Södertjej

Traduces al español, por lo que veo. Me permito las siguientes reflexiones:

¿Hay mesoneras en la España de 2009? Yo no conozco a ninguna ni he oído hablar de ella. Conozco camareras, propietarias de establecimientos de hostelería, algunos de los cuales pueden mantener el tradicional nombre de "mesón", pero no recibirían un nombre diferente al de dueñas de bares, tascas o restaurantes. Ni he oído ni diría nunca de "la mesonera de xxxx (nombre del establecimienot) tiene las mejores croquetas de la ciudad". Si la acción se desarrollara en el siglo XVIII, vale, pero ¿hoy en día? No cuadra.

Lo más determinante es el nivel de español de la estadounidense. ¿Habla español bien y sabe perfectamente cuándo tutear/hablar de usted? Estamos partiendo de la base de que es así, pero no tenemos la certeza de que sea el caso, por lo que no es de descartar que a la estadounidense se le escape el trato más adecuado en cada momento aun suponiendo que domine las conjugaciones.

Suponiendo que la estadounidense domine cuándo tutear y cuándo no, empezaría a tutear a la monja anciana sólo tras una invitación expresa de la religiosa, no cuando la joven considere que es el momento de pasar al tú.


----------



## Prima Facie

Södertjej said:


> Traduces al español, por lo que veo. Me permito las siguientes reflexiones:
> 
> ¿Hay mesoneras en la España de 2009? Yo no conozco a ninguna ni he oído hablar de ella. Conozco camareras, propietarias de establecimientos de hostelería, algunos de los cuales pueden mantener el tradicional nombre de "mesón", pero no recibirían un nombre diferente al de dueñas de bares, tascas o restaurantes. Ni he oído ni diría nunca de "la mesonera de xxxx (nombre del establecimienot) tiene las mejores croquetas de la ciudad". Si la acción se desarrollara en el siglo XVIII, vale, pero ¿hoy en día? No cuadra.


 
exacto, por eso pregunté al principio cuándo se desarrollaba la historia.


----------



## SonJon

Saludos a Sodertjej y a Prima Facie,
La accion de la novela se desarrolla en una aldea pequenisima, perdida por ahi en los Pirineos.  Hay solo un meson en todo el pueblo, y se me hacia que la encargada del meson se llamaria una "mesonera".  Cual es la palabra mas apropiada?  Les agradezco mucho.  Prima Facie, empiezo a ver muy claro el riesgo a que aludiste antes.  Quisiera sacar la mejor traduccion posible de esta novela, y os estoy muy agradecida a los dos.


----------



## Södertjej

Si dices mesonera la gente se imaginará algo así. Si es la dueña del mesón, pues la dueña, si es una empleada, una camarera.

Pero si es en una zona remota de Euskadi lo más normal es que hablen vasco y por lo tanto a la señora no la llamen ni camarera ni dueña del mesón, sino la palabra adecuada en vasco, que no tengo ni la más remota idea de cuál será. Adelanto, eso sí, que ese apelativo en vasco, aunque el texto sea en castellano, sería sin duda mil veces más apropiado que mesonera.

Se me ocurre que si está en los Pirineos es más probable que pertenezca a Navarra pues, salvo que me equivoque, la parte de Guipúzcoa que linda con Francia ya es mucho más plana. Pero hace años que no voy por ahí.


----------



## SonJon

Que gracia, Sodertjej!  Me encanta la foto de la mesonera que me mandaste.  Bueno, pues "duena" sera, y tambien a veces "propietaria" para brindarle a Prima Facie.  Ambos me suenan bien.  Si lee este mensaje alguien que sepa hablar Euskara, te invito a que me digas como se dice "propietaria" en vasco -- seria en efecto lo mas apropiado.  
Buen dia a las dos, y una vez mas, gracias y mas gracias.


----------



## Södertjej

Eso puedes preguntarlo en el foro de euskera de WR y seguro que te lo contestan rápido.


----------



## Prima Facie

¿Cuál es el término indicado en el TP?


----------



## Södertjej

¿TP?


----------



## Prima Facie

"mesonero" = ostalari

Siguiendo la regla, "mesonera" sería "ostalersa"


----------



## SonJon

Que gracia, Sodertjej!  Me encanta la foto de la mesonera que me mandaste.  Pues bien, le llamaremos la "duena," y a veces la "propietaria" para brindarle tambien a Prima Facie.  Si hay alguien que sepa decir duena o propietaria en Euskara, con mucho gusto usare la palabra exacta.  En cuanto al lugar donde se desarrolla la accion, ni siquiera la autora misma de la novela sabe muy bien donde esta, porque cuando se quiere clonar a Jesucristo, esto no se puede revelar.  Me hace pensar en Cervantes cuando decia "en un lugar de la Mancha, de cuyo nombre nadie se acuerda..."  Saludos y gracias y mas gracias!


----------



## Harmattan

¿Pero no debería traducir lo que pone y no 'lo que debería poner'? Quiero decir, que la tentación de mejorar un texto con incongruencias es grande, pero si el autor cometía un desliz del tipo de tuteos incoherentes... (o no, vaya usted a saber) ¿no estará traicionando el texto si cambia las cosas?

Si yo, en un arranque de locura, escribiera un texto sobre un español visitando Irlanda y digo que al dueño del bar del pueblo le llamaban tal o cual y fuera irreal, no me estarían traduciendo si me lo mejorasen y pusieran lo que la gente realmente dicen, gaélico incluido.

Digo como ejemplo.

Y, como bien dicen antes, el tuteo en la España actual es la cosa más resbaladiza del mundo.


----------



## SonJon

Ay, por Dios!  No me di cuenta de que andamos ahora en una nueva pagina.  No estoy muy acostumbrada todavia a esta site.  Crei que se me habia olvidado mandar el mensaje, asi que te lo escribi de nuevo pero de memoria.  Perdon.  Mil gracias, Prima Facie, por la palabra "ostalersa" (la forma feminina).  Dona Pascua (la duena y la propietaria del meson) te manda las gracias tambien, aunque como personaje de la novela esta algo orgullosa de ser una espanola entre muchos vascos.


----------



## Prima Facie

¿Pero qué dice el texto de partida? ¿Cuál es el término?


----------



## Södertjej

Harmattan said:


> ¿Pero no debería traducir lo que pone y no 'lo que debería poner'? Quiero decir, que la tentación de mejorar un texto con incongruencias es grande, pero si el autor cometía un desliz del tipo de tuteos incoherentes... (o no, vaya usted a saber) ¿no estará traicionando el texto si cambia las cosas?.


El original es en inglés, así que no hay una referencia sobre qué poner en español, salvo lo que sería natural.


----------



## SonJon

Es muy, muy acertado lo que dices, Harmattan, pero no te apures, que la autora de la novela soy yo, y tambien la traductora.  Esta situacion me sale requetebien, pero el riesgo, como decia antes Prima Facie (me parece que era Prima Facie pero no me atrevo a cambiar de pagina por si pierdo lo que estoy escribiendo) el riesgo es traducir un texto desde la lengua materna hasta otro idioma.  Muchos saludos a todos.


----------



## Prima Facie

*Sonjon: ¿y qué has puesto en el original para "mesonera"? (a ver si a la tercera va la vencida .-D)*

La del riesgo fui yo. A mí es que la inversa, salvo en TTécnica (caso de estar muy familiarizada con el sector y la terminiología) me da demasiado respeto.


----------



## SonJon

Prima Facie: puse "landlady" en el original, y creo que "owner" a veces tambien.  Tengo que correr, que tengo que hacer.  Hasta pronto.


----------



## SonJon

Buen dia, companeros!

Vosotros me habeis dado unas respuestas tan inteligentes y tan completas que no me atrevo a preguntaros mas, pero si no os importa me quedan unas preguntitas mas:

Les tutea *el dueno de una empresa a sus empleados*?  Si todo depende de quienes son, pongamos los casos siguientes: 
1.  un joven de 27 anos, encargado de la direccion del laboratorio (si, si... luego se enamora de la joven linguista estadounidense de 26 anos)
2.  un hombre de unos 45 anos, que se encarga de la seguridad del edificio (es un guarda de vigilancia o de seguridad... asi se dice?)
3.  Les tutea *el guarda de vigilancia *a los otros guardas que trabajan por el (pongamos que son mas jovenes que el)?
4.  Les tutea *el medico* a sus pacientes jovenes?  A la joven linguista estadounidense de 26 anos, por ejemplo, y a la madre jovencita de 19?

Se me hace que ya se como vais a responder, pero por si las dudas...

Mil y una gracias!

P.S.  Como se ponen los acentos en este cuadrito?  No me gusta escribiros sin ellos.


----------



## Södertjej

¿Qué edad tiene el dueño? Dato importante.

Es normal que tutee a sus empleados, sobre todo si llevan mucho tiempo con él, pero ten también en cuenta que llamar de usted a los empleados puede ser una manera de marcar las distancias y esto es más habitual en personas más mayores.

3. Son compañeros, lo más normal es tú.
4. No sabemos la edad del médico, el entorno, si es rural o en un hospital grande, el médico habitual o un especialista que ve por primera vez. A la chica más joven lo más seguro es que la tuteen todos los médicos, a la chica de 26 puede variar, pero el tuteo es también posible.


----------



## SonJon

Hola de nuevo, Sodertjej!

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta que llego tan rapido.  Aqui tienes los datos que me pediste:

1.  El dueno anda por los 60 anos, diria yo.  Al joven de 27 anos le ve mas o menos como a un hijo, asi que creo que lo mas normal aqui es que el dueno tutee al joven, pero que este le llame de usted.
4.  El medico tendra unos 40 anos, y es especialista pediatrica.  Llega en helicoptero a un pueblo muy pequeno perdido en los Pirineos dos veces al ano para examinar a dos ninos, de 3 y 4 anos respectivamente, en una pequena clinica que forma parte de la empresa de biotecnologia y que se dedica en general al bienestar de los empleados.  Tienes razon -- seguro que el medico tutee a la chica mas joven, y como dices, a la chica mayor varia.  Pero ahora comprendo cuando y por que va a empezar a tutearle.  

Otra vez, muchisimas gracias por todo.


----------



## Södertjej

Ignoro el tono de tu novela, pero si es realista creo que sería bueno que comprobaras si hay aldeas en el País Vasco a los que sólo se acceda por helicóptero, cosa que de entrada dudo mucho muchísimo, y si las aldeas vascas del Pirineo realmente están tan aisladas o ya estás hablando del Pirineo aragonés, ya que los Pirineos pierden altura según se acercan al Atlántico.

Luego está el hecho de que el sistema sanitario público español no tiene nada ver con el americano, en el que las empresas subvencionan clínicas para sus empleados. Aquí te pagan la póliza de una compañía médica privada como beneficio social.

Pinairun es vasca, seguro que podrá confirmar si eso es una situación creíble.


----------



## SonJon

Te agradezco mucho las preguntas que mi hiciste sobre la credibilidad de la situacion de mi novela.  El tono es en efecto realista, y me importa mucho que la novela sea acertada en todos los aspectos posibles, porque claro, no quiero desviar a los lectores.  Veras, el helicoptero le pertenece al dueno de la empresa de biotecnologia, y el no quiere que nadie en su empleo pierda el tiempo viajando en coche cuando pueda muy facilmente hacer buen uso del helicoptero de la compania.  Pero es mas... como el dueno dirige un proyecto secretisimo es de mucha importancia que guarde este secreto empleando todos los metodos posibles para distanciar al mundo.  Por eso mantiene una clinica dentro del edificio para los empleados, y por eso tambien tiene una manada de guardas para impedir las visitas de afuera (es mas rico que un Midas ese empresario).  El helicoptero le ayuda a controlar las idas y venidas de los curiosos, y ademas, no hay caminos asfaltados que los lleven al edificio, porque no le conviene al dueno ayudar a la gente a que vengan de visita sin que lo otorgue el.  Total, la isolacion del edificio no tiene que ver tanto con la geografia de la region como de las circunstancias en que se encuentran los personajes.  Dicho todo es, me gustaria mucho comunicarme con Pinairun a ver si encuentra otras cosas que no cuadran muy bien con el hecho de que la novela tiene lugar en el Pais Vasco.  Es muy posible que haya otros detalles que ignoro y que podria corregir ella, pero para hacer eso casi tendria que leer la novela misma.  Yo con mucho gusto os mando el manuscrito antes de la fecha de publicacion si os interesa darle una ojeada.  No creo que haya muchos, muchos errores de sintaxis, pero puede haber cosas de costumbres (como el uso del tuteo) que ignoro yo.  Pues si os interesa, hagaismelo saber si querais.  Ave atque vale.


----------



## Södertjej

Efectivamente hay zonas muy aisladas en Euskadi pero sobre todo creo que te resultará interesante conocer el sistema sanitario en España, que está transferido y lo gestionan las respectivas Comunidades Autónomas así como las normas de Aviación Civil. No puede alguien coger un helicóptero sin más cuando quiera y como quiera para ir de y adonde quiera. Sin duda encontrarás en la web información al respecto. ¡Suerte con el proyecto!


----------



## SonJon

Gracias, Sodertjej, asi lo hare.  Buen consejo.  Saludos!


----------



## Pinairun

SonJon said:


> Gracias, Sodertjej, asi lo hare. Buen consejo. Saludos!


 

Los territorios que comparten las estribaciones occidentales de los Pirineos y que hacen frontera con Francia son: la parte oriental del País Vasco y el norte de Navarra, donde el español y el euskera son lenguas oficiales.

La aldea de la novela está en la montaña. Ha de ser una aldea de origen cultural vasco, da igual a qué comunidad autónoma pertenezca (las dos son posibles, porque puntos con altura superior a los mil/mil quinientos metros los hay en ambas comunidades pirenaicas). Pero ya no hay aldeas aisladas. Puede quedar algún caserío (casa de labor típica del País Vasco y Navarra) que otro más apartado de lo normal, pero son casos anecdóticos (Y a buen seguro que no se dedican a hospedar a gente extranjera)

Aunque los habitantes de estas aldeas tengan como lengua materna el euskera, también hablan español (y las del norte de Navarra, además, seguramente francés, porque las fronteras físicas no suelen tener mucho que ver con las fronteras políticas y la gente a veces ni las distingue. Las familias en muchas ocasiones están repartidas a un lado y otro de la línea que divide Francia de España sin otro problema que el administrativo).

Los llamados "mesones" (aunque en la novela den otra imagen) son hoy ─casi en su totalidad─ antiguos caseríos reconvertidos en espléndidas casas rurales dotadas de medios modernos de comunicación (TV, Internet, cobertura de telefonía móvil...) a las que se accede, en general, por caminos rurales bien asfaltados o de cemento. Estas casas rurales suelen estar regentadas por las mujeres de la casa, _etxekoandrea _o _etxekoandreak _(significa tanto _la_ _dueña de la casa_ como_ la señora_ _de la casa_, como _el_ _ama de casa_; la _“k_” de la terminación marca el plural) que son las que ostentan la titularidad del negocio, hoy dirigido al turismo rural.
En los pueblos pequeños o aldeas hay, cómo no, tabernas o bares normales, de los que suele haber en todos los pueblos. 

En euskera no existe el "usted" (salvo el tratamiento especial ─casi en desuso─ para personalidades de autoridad o nobleza), por lo que todos somos "tú". Así que esa manera de tutear a las personas se traslada al uso del español y es muy raro que alguien del pueblo llano que sea vascohablante utilice el _usted_, ni aun en el caso de que se dirija a personas de edad o a sus padres (Ya he dicho que en euskera no se hace distinción, por lo que el empleo de "tú" es tan respetuoso como el de "usted"). Por el contrario, si se tiene el español como lengua materna, es posible que sí se hagan distinciones dependiendo de la edad o categoría de la persona a la que se dirijan. Cuestión de costumbres.

Quizá, la única que no sepa qué tratamiento usar sea la chica americana; supongo que lo hará siguiendo su propia costumbre.
Pero, estoy por afirmarlo, a ella la tutearán desde el primer día.

Lo del helicóptero y el Midas que quiere guardar su clínica en el más profundo de los secretos forma parte de la historia de la novela, pero es ajeno a la realidad del espacio donde transcurren los hechos.

La sanidad pública, tanto en el País Vasco como en Navarra, se gestiona desde las propias autonomías. Y afortunadamente podemos decir que llega a todos los rincones del territorio. En casos de máxima urgencia o gravedad pueden realizarse traslados en helicóptero a centros hospitalarios; pero el médico del pueblo no va a visitar a los enfermos utilizando este medio de transporte. Como mucho, va en un 4x4, por si se encuentra con una pendiente más inclinada de lo habitual.

Me disculpo por haberme extendido demasiado.
Saludos


----------



## SonJon

Disculparte, Pinairun, por haberte extendido demasiado?  Que no es necesario disculparte, ni hablar!  Te agradezco de todo corazon el haberme contestado con tanto detalle.  Que suerte tengo!  Por desgracia la novela ya esta publicada en la version original, asi que no hay nada que yo pueda hacer para cambiar la version inglesa, pero es otra cosa la version espanola que voy traduciendo.  Con mucho gusto tendre en cuenta las sugerencias que me hiciste, y te las agradezco una vez mas.  Saludos!


----------



## Pernando Findeo

Sí, estoy de acuerdo al 100% con Pinairun (como no podía ser de otra manera) y creo que, efectivamente, el tema requería una explicación tan extensa como la facilitada.

Quizás, insistir en lo que ya han comentado anteriormente: que lo de "mesonera" no lo emplearía nadie por aquí.

Un saludo y suerte.


----------



## SonJon

Hola Pernando Findeo,
Gracias por sus observaciones.  La pobre mesonera yace ahora en la tumba.
Saludos!


----------



## Bandama

Estimada SonJon:

Coincido en todo lo que se ha dicho respecto del tuteo (y de la palabra "mesonera"), pero disiento en lo del helicóptero. Aparte del hecho innegable de que el realismo no está reñido con la imaginación y que casi nunca la llamada realidad objetiva se aproxima a la ambición del novelista que debe ser la verosimilitud, lo cierto es que me parece perfectamente creíble la existencia de una empresa de biotecnología (hay unas cuantas en Euskadi) que utilice un helicóptero con el fin de guardar un secreto industrial. ¡Ni se te ocurra cambiarlo! ¡Me parece una idea de lo más atractiva!

Por cierto, "isolación" no existe en castellano. La palabra correcta es "aislamiento" (tanto para "isolation" como "insulation").

Saludos.


----------



## Södertjej

Bandama said:


> lo cierto es que me parece perfectamente creíble la existencia de una empresa de biotecnología (hay unas cuantas en Euskadi) que utilice un helicóptero con el fin de guardar un secreto industrial. ¡


Por alusiones. La fantasía es perfectamente legítima, sobre todo si va de conspiraciones empresariales. Pero en la realidad social de Euskadi ningún niño está tan alejado de un centro de salud público como para recibir atención médica dos veces al año y por parte de un médico que accede a su remota y aislada aldea en helicóptero. Luego está el gran número de personas que tienen seguros médicos privados. En fin, que un helicóptero para una evacuación especialmente urgente sí es una realidad, pero no para la atención primaria y cada seis meses.


----------



## SonJon

Buenos dias tambien a ti, Sodertjej: Muchas gracias por tus comentarios.  Seguramente tienes mucha razon cuando dices que "en la realidad social de Euskadi ningún niño está tan alejado de un centro de salud público como para recibir atención médica dos veces al año..."  Pero es que los ninos de la novela son muy especiales, y no como los ninos que normalmente se disfrutan de los centros de salud publico.  Existen en la novela antagonistas que quieren secuestrarles y otros que tal vez quieran matarles, asi que tienen a la fuerza que quedarse dentro del edificio donde se les puede proteger como es debido, lo cual hace que ese medico tenga que visitarles a ellos, y no ellos a el.  

De nuevo, saludos.


----------



## SonJon

Muy buenas tardes, Bandama,

Te conteste el comentario arriba justo despues de mandarle una respuesta tambien a Sodertjej, pero la respuesta que te mande a ti no ha aparecido aun en el foro.  Supongo que se me habra olvidado presionar el boton marcado "respuesta rapida"... no se.  En fin, quise agradecerte los comentarios tuyos sobre los acontecimientos que toman lugar en el Pais Vasco, y la correccion que me hiciste en cuanto a la palabra "isolacion", la cual no existe en castellano.  Muy acertado, y muchisimas gracias.

Saludos de SonJon


----------

